# Frontier snowblower?



## captaingreen (Jan 27, 2004)

I am a lawn/landscape co. and have 10-15 residential drives/walks I will be doing this winter. I have done a search on snowblowers and it has been somewhat helpful, however I found no mention of the Frontier 2 stage blowers my John Deere dealer sells. Has anyone used these before? I also have a Simplicity dealer near, as well as the Troybilt and MTD at Lowe's and Home Depot and Wally World. Any advice or reccomendation's would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## NJDeere (Dec 4, 2004)

*Frontier Snowblowers*

We sell them and have had very good luck with them. Here is a link to give you some additional information:

http://www.deere.com/en_US/ProductCatalog/HO/series/ho_snow_blowers_frontier_dual.html


----------



## shop22 (Jan 2, 2006)

last time I knew, the deere blowers were made by murray. We sell the simplicity blowers and they are nice units, maybe a little pricey but they last


----------



## Potomac Lawns (Jan 28, 2004)

anyone else have comments on them?


----------



## Potomac Lawns (Jan 28, 2004)

nobody owns one of these?


----------



## Gavins Lawncare (Feb 11, 2005)

just bought one last week used if for 1 hr worked pretty good it a single stage


----------

